# My routed track



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

still needs controller spots and walls


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice, what scale is it? What were your construction techniques?

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

ho scale i actually made a table router jig and traced afx track then slid it through and it routs the slot on one side then i send it through the opsite way and it cuts the slot beside it then i copper taped it. i did this for my social studuies project we had to invent something so i made sectional wood track


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice work


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

well the only thing this was good for is a fire starter im makin a new one with steel wire and all one peice surface was way to rough


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Got any pics of the new track? I've started building a test track a while ago, but got sidelined by weddings and holidays ... http://routedtrack.hobby-site.com/

Richard


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

